# Problem with Ricoh GX e3300n - black ink



## mugsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, folks.

I have been delighted with my Ricoh GX e3300n since buying it several months ago from Conde. Last week, the black dye started spreading to produce a "dirty" look on my prints. There was no change of ink cartridges (SubliJet), no change in paper (we have always used the same multi-purpose paper from Conde, and I was in the middle of a package), no new designs being used, etc. I have performed all the 'usuals' including head-cleaning, flushing(s), replacing the black ink cartridge, etc. If there are days that elapse without using the printer, I run a test page just to keep everything moving. The other colors look good and show nicely on mugs.

While I have very little knowledge of printers, I guess I assume that there is an ink buildup on the head that manifests itself, as you can see on the images below. 

I thought I'd check here at the forum first to see if there is something I am overlooking, or if there is an easy fix of which I am unaware before pursuing it further. (I'm fairly good at overlooking the obvious most of the time!)

This forum has been a large part of my education in the sub-world, and I am deeply indebted to those whom have shared their wealth of knowledge. My thanks in advance for any light you may be able to shed on this problem.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I have one of these printers also. I haven't seen anything like this. I am sure David will come on here soon and give you a solution. You could e-mail him too.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I noticed that splatters are under the individual lines of the bar staff but not over them. That may be a clue should no one be able to tell you right off the bat as to what is causing the problem.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You can try aligning the head of the printer.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

I think its the aligning. Ive had that problem to. Ive this problem: When pressing sublimation transfers I get stripes around the logo (in the textile) how do i have to press? Less pressure isnt working.. Anyone any idea?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Let me know if you need my help.
First, need to do a nozzle check.
Next, verify correct driver settings: conde icc

What paper are you using?

We have a good alignment video at
‪condesystems's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

But, it does not look like an alignment
issue.

Let me know.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi David, do you know my problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Please call me tomorrow.


----------



## mugsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I will try a head alignment tomorrow and see if it helps. (Astute observation, Robb!)

By the way, the link listed in the above post is for disabling the paper size check on Epsons. I routed around and found the one for adjusting the paper feed and head position alignment for the Ricoh. It is as follows.

‪condesystems's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

I had originally set up the printer with Vicky's help, so I believe the driver settings are correct.

And, as stated in the original post, I am using the Conde DyeTrans multi-purpose sub paper.

I'll let ya'll know how this comes out. Thanks again!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The link goes to our YouTube channel.
There is always a default video playing.

Just search for say alignment.

Here is the direct link:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP2vvxzX2Tg&sns=em[/media]


----------



## mugsy (Jun 9, 2010)

As promised, I said I'd let ya'll know how things came out.

I called David Gross, and he was most helpful, directing me to call Ricoh after having me run a couple of tests and check on settings.

After a bit of confusion as to the warranty registration, Ricoh replaced the printer. It arrived within 24 hours. 

It was a smooth transaction all the way, and now I am up and printing again with no complaints whatsoever, and with much thanks going to David at Conde and the folks I dealt with at Ricoh.

Thanks also to all who contributed to this post. I've picked up a lot of good information along the way.


----------



## willieeclark (Mar 14, 2008)

I can not help you with your problem but since you own a Ricoh 3300 maybe you can help me. I don't know how much time, paper, and ink I have wasted trying to print a 6x12 tag. I have down loaded templates and I have scaled the overall size in coreldraw but when I print with the Ricoh the image comes out perfect but the wrong size to match the tag. I am using 8.5x14 sublimation paper and the image looks perfectly centered and sized but when it prints the image is smaller than the required 6x12 tag. This is an open inquiry so any one who knows what I need to do to correct this problem I need your help.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Uncheck the resize box on the printer configuration tab
in printing preferences.

Evil box!


----------

